# last nights surf fishing adventure



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Well I originally posted " getting out their" and was having trouble loading pics after I posted.. so just to recap we landed 4 blues (1 at 34") a sand shark, and then a 33" red!! Believe it or not we only snagged 3 catfish! Which was a plus 
Fished using live fleas at the beginning (with no luck) then swapped to cut menhaden which brought all the fish in! We were just e.o.p and started just before dark till midnight .


----------



## ozzyvega (Aug 15, 2012)

Awesome man! Never seen a blue that big!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Nice, I am looking for them blues and when I catch them I will show them off too :yes::whistling::notworthy:Nice!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Yea that is the biggest blue yet that I have caught.. and he faught harder than the red believe it or not... 
Show them off lex!! Thanks guys


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

I have never caught a 34" Blue great job.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## FoamDust (May 16, 2013)

Used to catch 'em that big down at Sebastian Inlet. They're great smoked


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

I might need to try and smoke me a few.. sounds good to me lol thanks guys!!


----------

